# Ferrari on Craig's List - $4100



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

:yikes:

just posted - and no - I had nothing to do with this.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/1135121970.html


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Been flagged for removal already.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Dang.. missed it.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

i want a f-car so bad and I could have afforded that one.

do people still fall for those scams?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Araq44 said:


> i want a f-car so bad and I could have afforded that one.
> 
> do people still fall for those scams?


I'm sure there are people out there that do...


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

F cars aren't that horrible to get into, however, keeping them on the road will put you in the poor house. You can get a 05 Lambo Gallardo in the 80s now. Get ready to rock 15g's in maintenace every two years though.
-Getz


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

getz said:


> F cars aren't that horrible to get into, however, keeping them on the road will put you in the poor house. You can get a 05 Lambo Gallardo in the 80s now. Get ready to rock 15g's in maintenace every two years though.
> -Getz


I've always found that the upkeep of Ferraris and Lambos sounds way exaggerated online... How can it possibly cost 15K every two years? Are they rebuilding the whole damn engine????
My uncle's brother in law has an 01 or 02 Ferrari 360 6 speed, and he says it costs him about $2000 a year in maintenence... I don't believe that includes tires, or else it'd probably be closer to $5000 because I think he changes tires every year regardless of their condition. I don't see why he'd lie about something like that either....:dunno:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Ryans E39 said:


> I've always found that the upkeep of Ferraris and Lambos sounds way exaggerated online... How can it possibly cost 15K every two years? Are they rebuilding the whole damn engine????
> My uncle's brother in law has an 01 or 02 Ferrari 360 6 speed, and he says it costs him about $2000 a year in maintenence... I don't believe that includes tires, or else it'd probably be closer to $5000 because I think he changes tires every year regardless of their condition. I don't see why he'd lie about something like that either....:dunno:


 scheduled maintanence at the dealers costs a metric sh!t ton of cash. Their exclusivity also means you're phucked when something out of warranty needs to be replaced. There's a reason why these individualy hand made engines become garage queens after any warranty has elapsed. Throw in exotic materials like what brake rotors and such are made out of and prices don't stay cheap. His 360 might not be too bad but have him go get a Challenge Stradale or SuperAmerica and do a comparison.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Ryans E39 said:


> I've always found that the upkeep of Ferraris and Lambos sounds way exaggerated online... How can it possibly cost 15K every two years? Are they rebuilding the whole damn engine????
> My uncle's brother in law has an 01 or 02 Ferrari 360 6 speed, and he says it costs him about $2000 a year in maintenence... I don't believe that includes tires, or else it'd probably be closer to $5000 because I think he changes tires every year regardless of their condition. I don't see why he'd lie about something like that either....:dunno:


2k if he drives 5000 miles per year. Using an exotic such as these as a daily driver will run you a bunch of dough. Buy a turbo 911 and save yourself massive headaches.
-Getz


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

The older Ferraris were worse than a 360. In a 308, the engine has to be removed for many things, and its people that buy cheap 308's that are usually the ones getting screwed.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

getz said:


> 2k if he drives 5000 miles per year. Using an exotic such as these as a daily driver will run you a bunch of dough. Buy a turbo 911 and save yourself massive headaches.
> -Getz


Living in Wisconsin he drives *around* 5K miles a year. I don't know this for a fact, but I think he drives it like it's meant to be driven, hard. If I had the money I'd surely drive it year round


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

I blew a water pump in my buddies 360 spyder at the track in Savannah Georgia and it was around $4k to get fixed. They are very expensive to keep up with.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

getz said:


> F cars aren't that horrible to get into, however, keeping them on the road will put you in the poor house. You can get a 05 Lambo Gallardo in the 80s now. Get ready to rock 15g's in maintenace every two years though.
> -Getz


Precisely.

I had spousal approval for a 328 a couple of years ago. Then I did the math on maintenance.

$500 for an oil change, $5000 for a clutch. I'm plenty handy and can handle the labor, but the parts are INSANELY expensive.

Have a look at a water pump for a 328... and they eat them at 20k mile intervals.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Scott ZHP said:


> Precisely.
> 
> I had spousal approval for a 328 a couple of years ago. Then I did the math on maintenance.
> 
> ...


They also eat the clutch at 20k mile intervals. That is some spendy road art.
-Getz


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> I've always found that the upkeep of Ferraris and Lambos sounds way exaggerated online... How can it possibly cost 15K every two years? Are they rebuilding the whole damn engine????
> My uncle's brother in law has an 01 or 02 Ferrari 360 6 speed, and he says it costs him about $2000 a year in maintenence... I don't believe that includes tires, or else it'd probably be closer to $5000 because I think he changes tires every year regardless of their condition. I don't see why he'd lie about something like that either....:dunno:


We could teach him to lie. Not hard at all.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Araq44 said:


> do people still fall for those scams?


My guess would be yes, based on how often they are still posted. Boggles my mind how gullible most people are


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

That was no scam, son. Seller even agreed to tune car, install new tires, get it detailed, etc for an additional $5,000. He will even deliver it to my on an enclosed trailer so that it does not get any hail damage, etc.

He is trying to avoid paying taxes on this vehicle; so I agreed to send him 3 lbs of $20 bills. I know you wanted this car badly. He and I have decided to keep it a secret; I have not told anyone about it, except you.

Such a nice man.

Your mother.


----------

